# Arsonist Sets Woman On Fire In Taco Bell



## Kanky (Nov 1, 2019)

* *

*Suspect set woman on fire in a Florida Taco Bell, and then may have gone on arson spree, cops say*
By Devoun Cetoute
















October 25, 2019 01:30 PM

A Tallahassee woman may have gone on an arson spree Wednesday and Thursday, starting at a Taco Bell where a woman was set on fire, cops say.

On Wednesday, Mia Williams, a 32-year-old who was born male but identifies as female, walked into a Taco Bell, doused a woman with gasoline and then set her on fire, Tallahassee police said.

Williams ran away and the victim was taken to a hospital by helicopter with serious injuries. As of Friday, the victim was still being treated, police said.

Mia Williams, 32, at the Taco Bell.  Tallahassee Police Department
Tallahassee police did not disclose the victim’s name due to Marsy’s Law.

At around 5 a.m. Thursday, reports came in that a car was set on fire. Twenty minutes later, two other fires on the same street were also reported. The first involved two cars and the second was a church that was fully engulfed in flames, police said.

A short time later, two more fires were reported, all of in relatively close proximity. While the five fires were not within walking distance, police suspect that the culprit could be on a bicycle.

At around 6:40 a.m., a Tallahassee fire truck spotted Williams on a bike and began following her. When an officer arrived, he tried to stop Williams by using a Taser on her twice, but both shots weren’t effective, police said.

As Williams continued to ride away, the officer decided to drive his patrol car over a curb and pin the front tire of Williams’ bike to fence because “[she] was a serious risk to public safety.”

She wasn’t done trying to get away. The officer said that Williams jumped on top of the car roof, pulled out a pair of orange scissors and then raised them up “as if to potentially stab me.”

Police eventually arrested Williams and found a cigarette lighter in her pocket.

Williams was only charged in relation to setting the woman ablaze at the Taco Bell, not with the fires that followed.

Tallahassee police say the car and church fires are still being investigated by fire officials.

Williams was charged with premeditated homicide, resisting an officer with violence and aggravated assault on an officer.

https://amp.miamiherald.com/news/state/florida/article236647643.html?__twitter_impression=true

Lots more details here

https://www.tallahassee.com/story/n...-how-mia-williams-caught-arrested/2454971001/


----------



## chocolat79 (Nov 1, 2019)

am I confused? Is that Williams in the photo?


----------



## jasmatazz (Nov 1, 2019)

So that fully bearded man is supposed to be a “woman”? Smdh

I hope the poor woman who was set on fire makes a full recovery. 
I wonder if this was a random attack or if the arsonist specifically targeted her.


----------



## Laela (Nov 1, 2019)

Eh?


----------



## Kanky (Nov 1, 2019)

Maybe he identified as a woman to avoid being part of a “Florida Man” headline.


----------



## SoniT (Nov 1, 2019)

Wait so the man with the beard identifies as a woman?   I was so confused as I read the article.


----------



## Kanky (Nov 1, 2019)

SoniT said:


> Wait so the man with the beard identifies as a woman?   I was so confused as I read the article.


Yes. That man claims that he is a woman. The newspaper posted that picture and used “she” throughout the article because we all have to pretend to be crazy too instead of just admitting that transpeople are nuts.


----------



## Laela (Nov 1, 2019)

! This is so bizarre...how did the Taser render ineffective to stop this manwomanman on a bike. This is one of those stories I wish there was footage.. I'd have a music track for that. 

But I'm not surprised because it's FLoriDUH... lol


----------



## Kanky (Nov 1, 2019)

I read the police report. Mia Williams was barred from Taco Bell because he acted a fool the last time he was in there. The woman that was burned is a Taco Bell employee named Teshia Peterson. She poured water on Mia Williams when he wouldn’t leave. Mia Williams left to buy gasoline and then came back to Taco Bell, jumped over the counter and set her on fire. She has third degree burns over 20% of her body.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Nov 1, 2019)

I refuse to be confused!  If you can't pass enough for me to easily use the pronoun, *I*  will not use it. 

ETA: Devoun Cetoute needs to find another line of work.


----------



## Theresamonet (Nov 1, 2019)

Kanky said:


> I read the police report. Mia Williams was barred from Taco Bell because he acted a fool the last time he was in there. The woman that was burned is a Taco Bell employee named Teshia Peterson. She poured water on Mia Williams when he wouldn’t leave. Mia Williams left to buy gasoline and then came back to Taco Bell, jumped over the counter and set her on fire. She has third degree burns over 20% of her body.



It didn’t warrant her being set on fire, but Teshia had no business pouring water on that ManWomanBearPig.


----------



## quirkydimples (Nov 1, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> It didn’t warrant her being set on fire, but Teshia had no business pouring water on that *ManWomanBearPig*.


----------



## chocolat79 (Nov 1, 2019)

Ok,  I see everyone else was just as confused. 

People need to let people do what they're trained to do.  She works at Taco Bell, so I'm 100% positive she's not paid enough to make someone leave.  That's what the police do. Definitely not worth getting permanently scarred for and she probably doesn't even have insurance. Let crazy folks be. As I always say,  you can't out-crazy them. SMH


----------



## nyeredzi (Nov 2, 2019)

He identifies as a woman ... so can go to women's prison?


----------



## Ganjababy (Nov 5, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> It didn’t warrant her being set on fire, but Teshia had no business pouring water on that ManWomanBearPig.


 I can’t!!!


----------



## Ganjababy (Nov 5, 2019)

I am not claiming that person. On race. On gender. On mental (ill)health


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 5, 2019)

This thread.

Wait now...


 If I got hairy armpits with a short sleeve shirt, I'm crucified and *not *lionized. If I have hair on my top lip and chin, then the assumption is  I lack self care and I don't value my beauty. If my legs are hairy then, I'm not elegant or feminine.

But Mia Williams, with a full beard and MAN FACE is referred to as a woman? I don't understand.

If Mia stepped into the public toilet with me, I'd step right on out because my first assumption would be that Mia was a MAN.
​I'd not be verifying how she identifed. Safety first. That has nothing to do with her  throwing gasoline and setting folks on fire. That's a whole other subject. Sigh...
​I wonder if the woman burned was beautiful?

This is *still* another case of violence* against a woman* even if it was perpetrated by Mia.
​


----------

